

Make Money on Android - eBook Released - kreci
http://www.kreci.net/android/make-money-on-android/

======
jlgosse
I'm not sure I want to spent $20 on a eBook that is only 20 pages long. If it
were print - I probably would. Since it is not however, I'd much rather pay
9.99 or 4.99 or even less.

Money-back guarantees are great and all that, but if you're anything like me,
it isn't worth the trouble to try to get your money back in a case like this.

Any chance this price will go down, or there will be a promotion for HN users?

~~~
kreci
I will be giving some free copies in my future posts. You may watch my
facebook account for details. I will consider discounts in future. It is the
price that I have decided to share my knowledge and below this price it is not
as worth to create competitors ;-)

------
davidw
"loose time" -> "lose time"

What did you use to create this ebook? Interested in publishing on the Kindle?
I'm testing out a system of my own if you are... get in touch.

~~~
kreci
Thanks - will consider this.

------
kreci
Comments are as usual welcome and desired!

